# Flow boots



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I've got a couple of questions about Flow boots:

- Does Flow make a quality boot?
- Are they designed to fit better with Flow bindings than other boots?

I'm interested in the Talon dual-Boa but I haven't been able to find any reviews on them.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

PalmerFreak said:


> I've got a couple of questions about Flow boots:
> 
> - Does Flow make a quality boot?
> - Are they designed to fit better with Flow bindings than other boots?
> ...


I used an older version of the Flow Rival Quick Lace boot for a couple of seasons before retiring them. They're still in pretty good shape minus the fact that I got them in a half-size too large so the pack out isn't as particularly manageable at this point.

I don't think you will find that their boots work any better or worse than any other brand's boot that fits true-to-size or uses some sort of shrinkage technology to reduce the shell's footprint. So, if you want to do the Talon's go for it but you don't have to buy Flow boots if you want to use Flow bindings.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You don't have to buy Flow boots to use Flow bindings but they do fit better in the bindings. The same goes for any company that makes boots and bindings. I just finished my first season on my Flow boots and I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I've got Flow bindings and they work fine with my current boots but I've heard that the heel on Flow boots is contoured to make it easier to get into Flow bindings. 

How did Flow's size compared to your normal shoe? I'll need to order them online (from a company that has a good return/exchange policy) as my local ships are pretty lame and would like to make an educated guess as to size.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My Hylites are 27.5 and are spot on in the length fitment. That converts to 9.5 in US size. Just measure your foot in cm and get that size.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Great - thanks for the info!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just got some hylites. Size 12. True to shoe size. Probably best build quality I have seen in boots, third pair of boots this season. 3.5/5 on their stiff scale. Out of the box with 2 days of riding so far they feel 4/5 for stiffness on my scale. Super soft and comfortable though and absorb chudder while riding pretty nicely.

My dc kush made it about 65-70 days. Got super soft and packed out in 50.
Burton rulers made it 45-50 days. Super soft and packed out in 35.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, I ride flow bindings, nx2-SE currently. They feel like peanut butter and jelly.... Made for each other.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the talons. It's like a upper medium to stiff boot. More of a middle of the road fit in terms of foot size. It's relatively light, has comfortable liners and great soles.

The bad things are: the material tend to attract snow, definitely frays faster than malamutes as the shell is not as durable. The liner lace are also wearing against the teeth system they got going.

The boa systems is great on upper, but not as comfortable as ride's boa system on the bottom.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2013)

Just tested Flow Talon 2013/14 - black/red 

Sizing 
I got 28.5 cm MONDO with thin socks (other leg around 28.2) 
Pick up 10.5 US - so far tested just with thin socks as it fits great

BOA, inner shoe
its great system quick to adjust on the slopes according to situation

Waterproof
it works, stays dry from outside
the membrane is height 15 cm in the boots, there is open space around the boots tongue so theoretically snow can get in, but in practice not issue as you have the tongue firmly snug with BOA

Endurance
After one week i can see white spots, where pressure was - just cosmetically and invisible when wet/snow

NX2-AT did damage this shoe, as the back part with NASTY is not very wide, you have to go from top with shoe, so there are visible torn up spots- circle 0.5 cm in dia on the black line under the flow logo, no loss in function, but did not expect to happen with bindings from same company

Also the materials seems to endure less in general, expect visible damage if you climb rocks with this


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Will never buy anything from Flow again


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

campfortune said:


> Will never buy anything from Flow again


Elaborate.


TT


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

campfortune said:


> Will never buy anything from Flow again


Will never find useful a general comment without an explanation.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

*In my experience, NO.*



PalmerFreak said:


> I've got a couple of questions about Flow boots:
> 
> - Does Flow make a quality boot?
> - Are they designed to fit better with Flow bindings than other boots?
> ...


I had the Flow ONE boots, lace up and NXT FRX bindings (I still have the bindings). First of all, yes, the boots are designed specifically to slide easily in and out of the Flow bindings, and they really do. I've used my NXT's with two other boots, some Northwaves and my current boots, Thirty Two Focus boas. Neither of them come close to the ease of entry into the Flow bindings. The Flow boots were some of the most comfortable boots ever. I loved them. Once dialed in, they were just awesome, no pain, and took no effort to slip into my bindings.

So why do I keep talking about them in the past tense? Because in my second season, just out of warranty, the entire side seem on my back (right) foot blew out. Just opened up like an unhealed scar. I didn't even realize it at first because of the inner boot, which kept my foot relatively warm. I rode the rest of the day and then used Gorilla Glue and forced the seems back together, clamped the boots and let them sit for a couple of days. This almost worked. I made it through a full day of riding and the glue held...but the placement of the side seem was such that it just couldn't take the pressure. No glue could hold it. I kept trying various home repairs until I finally gave up and bought the Thirty Two's, which are now my favorite boot ever -- except for that I had to totally readjust my bindings to make them fit. But small price to pay for a great ride.

I wish I could say something better about the Flow boots. They really were comfy, while they lasted...which, for nearly $350 wasn't very long.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, I bought a brand new pair of 32 Focus Boa's at the end of last season and I'm gonna have to tweak my NXT-FRX bindings quite a bit to get them to fit right. I currently wear Burton SL-10's and they slide in/out pretty easily.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

How could you go from Flows to ThirtyTwos? One of those clearly did not fit. That's like the narrowest foot boot to the widest foot boot for a given size.


----------



## coffeemiller (Dec 10, 2013)

I just bought some leftover Rift quickfits and just love them, I have a narrow heel and the hold very good, tried several pair of K2's and rides that just didn't compare to the comfort of the Flows


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jtg said:


> How could you go from Flows to ThirtyTwos? One of those clearly did not fit. That's like the narrowest foot boot to the widest foot boot for a given size.


The Flow One is (was) a low-profile boot, I know, but I was also able to order a wide pair for my size 12 feet. As I said, they were super comfortable and fit like a dream. I tried on other boots before deciding on the Thirty Two Focus, and they also fit beautifully -- probably because they were heat molded and come with sets of pads to help customize the fit further. All that combined with the dual-zone boa, best fit I've ever had, but the Flow's fit great, too...until they blew up.


----------

